# mpg/Mpeg format



## getatmedog45 (Feb 12, 2000)

What is the difference between mpg format and mpeg format. Does Windows Media player play both formats? (version 6 or 7)


----------



## leem (Feb 1, 1999)

They are the same and yes can be played with either MPlayer version.


----------

